# Jensen XA 6040Lx How to wire things up??



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a Jensen XA 6040Lx Amp, i bought it used and dont have the manual. I found out i can install it to work with 6 channels, but it only has 4 couples of connectors on the back. Any idea how to wire it up to get the 4chx75 + 2chx150 .
Or any info on the Jensen Site?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't find any info on that amp, but looking what you wrote I'm sure it's 4 x 75 watts OR 2 x 150watts bridged. Also, count on it that those numbers are bullshit "max numbers". A good way to guess total output is to look at the fuse. Most amps are ~50% efficient, so to do 300 watts out, it would be fused for about 600 watts in. That is roughly a 40 to 50 amp fuse, which I doubt you have.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

dburone said:


> I have a Jensen XA 6040Lx Amp, i bought it used and dont have the manual. I found out i can install it to work with 6 channels, but it only has 4 couples of connectors on the back. Any idea how to wire it up to get the 4chx75 + 2chx150 .
> Or any info on the Jensen Site?



from what i understand, jensen's assets have been aquired by audiovox, so i assume you might want to contact audiovox corporate for a manual or specs


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks to both, ill be searching on audivox to see what i can get.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm dont think you can wire up a full, separated 6 channels off of a 4 channel amp. You could definately wire a few speakers in parallel of one one set of channels, but you tend to lose some control factors (like fading or balance adjustments).


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Hmm dont think you can wire up a full, separated 6 channels off of a 4 channel amp. You could definately wire a few speakers in parallel of one one set of channels, but you tend to lose some control factors (like fading or balance adjustments).


But the amp says its for 6,4,3,2 channels


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

There is a way to make some 4 channel amps into 6 channel amps. It is something like taking a right channel positive wire and run it in parallel from the right speaker positive to the positive of the third speaker. Then you do the same with the left side negative. I could be wrong about the series/parallel connection, but I have seen that before. Frankly, it looks really hokey and I would never do it. Besides, the power you have is not really good enough to do something like that. If your amp is saying it can do 75 x 4, then it is probably a max rating, meaning RMS is like 35 watts/channel. It's likely with a Jensen amp that 35w rms is running a high level of distortion, so real world numbers are more like 25w rms per channel. With 2 channels equalling 50 total watts, divided by 3 gives you less than 17 watts total output per speaker. Sucks no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ekans (Jun 9, 2007)

*maybe we can help each other with this amp*

If you want to run 4 speakers and 2 subs, then from the outputs to speakers, connect to the positive of ch1 and the negative of ch2, for one sub and the positive of ch3 to the negtive of ch4, for the other. Remember to fit a low pass filter on both of them lines. Hope this helps.

My question ive just aquired one of these amps,second hand need to know if it works before fitting, tried wiring the positive of the bike battery to the 12v in and the negative of the battery to the rmt in, should the power light come on or am i doing something wrong


----------

